
Retro68 – a GCC-based cross-compiler for classic 68K and PPC Macintoshes - arm
https://github.com/autc04/Retro68
======
spongeb00b
I still can’t believe the amount of work Wolfgang Thaller puts into this
project. I subscribed to the Github issues tracker and he constantly helping
others with bugs, quirks and features.

I just wish I could put time and effort into learning to use the Macintosh
Toolbox libraries and actually build something.

------
mhd
Writing System 6 software with C++17? Now that's an interesting version of
retrocomputing. Are we getting more Slack clients for old systems/operating
systems?

~~~
asveikau
This is one reason I am glad gcc is retaining at least nominal support for old
architectures. Clang is great for example, but c++ has changed a lot in the
current decade, and clang will not target m68k. GCC allows for interesting
retrocomputing experiences.

I keep saying I will power up my old Sun or my 68k Mac running a/ux and try to
write something for them. Though having free time is the limiting factor for
me.

~~~
cbmuser
This is why I created the Bountysource campaign to fund the MODE_CC conversion
of the m68k backend which luckily succeeded:

> [https://www.bountysource.com/issues/80706251-m68k-convert-
> th...](https://www.bountysource.com/issues/80706251-m68k-convert-the-
> backend-to-mode_cc-so-it-can-be-kept-in-future-releases)

------
RodgerTheGreat
If you want to write an application for System 6, you might need this:
[http://www.weihenstephan.org/~michaste/pagetable/mac/Inside_...](http://www.weihenstephan.org/~michaste/pagetable/mac/Inside_Macintosh.pdf)

~~~
Palomides
the 1995 docs are probably more useful for most people, especially since the
original Inside Macintosh code examples and references are all in Pascal
rather than C

(also I'm more of a System 7 person)

[https://macintoshgarden.org/apps/inside-macintosh-cd-
rom](https://macintoshgarden.org/apps/inside-macintosh-cd-rom)

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
There's something wonderfully refreshing to me about the use of Pascal. For
most modern platforms, C has always enjoyed the benefit of a sort of "platform
nepotism" in which all APIs/ABIs cater to the particulars of its type system.
You can certainly use C or C++ to target classic MacOS, but it's always a
_bit_ of a second-class citizen. It's fun to imagine how things might have
turned out if a different language became the lingua franca of systems
programming.

~~~
fzzzy
Pascal is just such a nice language to read, too.

------
uncle_j
This is great. I am sure this will help the Amiga Community which is still
going strong.

